# Craft Beer Thread



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Went to Founders for the KBS release today and as is fashion for such an event, did some tailgating with my girlfriend, one of my best friends and his girlfriend. We brought some bottles to share and enjoyed.....

Goose Island - King Henry
Kuhnhenn - Bourbon Barrel 4d
Dogfish Head - World Wide Stout (x2)
Founders - CBS
Crown Brewing - Grand Poobah Stout

Then went in to enjoy some KBS on draft, bought our allotment of KBS, followed by some tart side of the moon at Brewery Vivant (who by the way have THE best burger I've ever had).

Finished up with a Goose Island Bourbon County Stout Bramble Rye on my truck tailgate in Brewery Vivant's parking lot

Great day all around and gorgeous weather!

-Ryan


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

I thought about going yesterday jusdt to have some on tap as I didn't get tickets but its always so crazy and I don't do well with crowds. 

Looks like you had a great time though. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey lakeeffect, where and how did you get the CBS?


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

It's only been bottled once in Founders 15 years. October of 2011 release. This was my buddies last bottle. I drank mine back in December on my 30th bday


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## homerdog (Nov 11, 2003)

They're supposed to have KBS at Horrocks in Lansing tomorrow. I checked yesterday with no luck. They do have a great selection there along with some oak barrel aged beers. One of them they claim is aged in old Jameson barrels.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

homerdog said:


> They're supposed to have KBS at Horrocks in Lansing tomorrow. I checked yesterday with no luck. They do have a great selection there along with some oak barrel aged beers. One of them they claim is aged in old Jameson barrels.



I love Horrocks! Great place, I stay over there in a hotel a few nights a week for work VERY often about 1/2 mile away. Hit me up sometime, maybe we can grab a beer or crack one or two If they still have it, Pilgrims Dole by New Holland is an EXCEPTIONAL barrel aged wheat wine, like drinking a bourbon candy of sorts and >10%


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

i enjoyed a couple new ones to me this weekend. Epic Big Bad Baptist and Shorts Aorta Ale.
















really enjoyed both of these but ive also been drinking Shorts Goodnight Bodacious this past weekend and it blows both of them out of the water.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

How did ya like the Big Bad Baptist? I got one I've been sitting on and have been wondering how it is. Some say they love it, some say not enough whiskey flavor, way too much coffee.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

LakeEffectMDHA said:


> How did ya like the Big Bad Baptist? I got one I've been sitting on and have been wondering how it is. Some say they love it, some say not enough whiskey flavor, way too much coffee.


i enjoyed it but i doubt id buy it again as there are better stouts for the money out there. there was plenty of booze in the scent and the taste for me although i understand some people enjoy a bit more. a beer like expedition stout that is easier to find and cheaper is more my flavor.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

LakeEffectMDHA said:


> How did ya like the Big Bad Baptist? I got one I've been sitting on and have been wondering how it is. Some say they love it, some say not enough whiskey flavor, way too much coffee.


enjoying this one right now(much better). even though it has a big bourbon flavor, the other flavors mix with it so well that its not too much for me. great beer to keep aside and just break one out every now and again.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Enjoying my first taste of Two-Hearted Ale tonight! Tasty stuff!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## homerdog (Nov 11, 2003)

No luck on finding any Founder's KBS around Lansing, the two places most likely to have had it do have it, but there's a waiting list of people that get first dibs. I did pick up some Innis and Gunn. It's a Scottish Stout aged in oak barrels. Possibly Jameson barrels. It's about half the price of KBS.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

homerdog said:


> No luck on finding any Founder's KBS around Lansing, the two places most likely to have had it do have it, but there's a waiting list of people that get first dibs. I did pick up some Innis and Gunn. It's a Scottish Stout aged in oak barrels. Possibly Jameson barrels. It's about half the price of KBS.


An about a 1/30th of the taste


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Got a 4-pack of KBS today in Mount Pleasant. Roommate and I are splitting it later tonight. 

Lady at The Store said they started selling it this morning and they've already gone through a case. They were only allotted 3 cases I believe and are limiting people to one 4-pack at $20.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

88luneke said:


> Got a 4-pack of KBS today in Mount Pleasant. Roommate and I are splitting it later tonight.
> 
> Lady at The Store said they started selling it this morning and they've already gone through a case. They were only allotted 3 cases I believe and are limiting people to one 4-pack at $20.
> 
> ...


you are drinking both in one night?! 

a four pack for $20 is a good deal. most stores ive come across are only allowing one or two bottles per person and charging anywhere from $7-$12 for one 12oz bottle.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

FishMichv2 said:


> you are drinking both in one night?!
> 
> a four pack for $20 is a good deal. most stores ive come across are only allowing one or two bottles per person and charging anywhere from $7-$12 for one 12oz bottle.


:lol: Oh good God no, I'll save one of mine for another day. She claimed they were the only place in town that was selling them by the pack and not by the bottle.


----------



## homerdog (Nov 11, 2003)

LakeEffectMDHA said:


> An about a 1/30th of the taste


Guess I'll have to keep looking. I checked Goodrich ShopRite in East Lansing and Vine & Brew In Okemos. Goodrich had a waiting list, Vine & Brew was sold out, they were selling it for $19 a 4 pack when they had it. I checked another place in Dewitt, they said they would try and order some. I think there's one more place in Dewitt I'll check on the way home tonight along with Meijer.

Horrocks has a great selection and they keep working on it to keep it current. Their biggest problem with keeping select beer in stock is with the distributors making sure their bigger clients like Meijer are happy.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

homerdog said:


> Guess I'll have to keep looking. I checked Goodrich ShopRite in East Lansing and Vine & Brew In Okemos. Goodrich had a waiting list, Vine & Brew was sold out, they were selling it for $19 a 4 pack when they had it. I checked another place in Dewitt, they said they would try and order some. I think there's one more place in Dewitt I'll check on the way home tonight along with Meijer.
> 
> Horrocks has a great selection and they keep working on it to keep it current. Their biggest problem with keeping select beer in stock is with the distributors making sure their bigger clients like Meijer are happy.


 
I'll let ya know if I spot any, if I do, I'll buy it and we can make a hand off...if none turns up...I can hook ya up with a single for face value or I'd be glad to split a bottle with ya


-Ryan


----------



## homerdog (Nov 11, 2003)

LakeEffectMDHA said:


> I'll let ya know if I spot any, if I do, I'll buy it and we can make a hand off...if none turns up...I can hook ya up with a single for face value or I'd be glad to split a bottle with ya
> 
> 
> -Ryan


Sounds good to me.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Why don't y'all just drink the whiskey?

People falling over themselves about a 'bourbon barrel aged porter (or stout)' might want to try the real thing.

Whiskey. Or whisky. Scotch, bourbon, and even Canadian or Irish whiskey.

It's what men drink. 

Cheers:


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

I own The Buck Burgers and Brew in St Joseph..KBS will be available on draft May 15th for our Founders event. Speaking of craft.beer we will have 74 draft handles by this weekend.

Come down and check out The Buck.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

koz bow said:


> I own The Buck Burgers and Brew in St Joseph..KBS will be available on draft May 15th for our Founders event. Speaking of craft.beer we will have 74 draft handles by this weekend.
> 
> Come down and check out The Buck.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thank you for letting us know. Sounds great.

I found your Facebook page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Buck-Burgers-Brew/337982919589010

Good luck in your businesses growth and success!


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

koz bow said:


> I own The Buck Burgers and Brew in St Joseph..KBS will be available on draft May 15th for our Founders event. Speaking of craft.beer we will have 74 draft handles by this weekend.
> 
> Come down and check out The Buck.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It's like a craft beer haven. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

koz bow said:


> I own The Buck Burgers and Brew in St Joseph..KBS will be available on draft May 15th for our Founders event. Speaking of craft.beer we will have 74 draft handles by this weekend.
> 
> Come down and check out The Buck.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The selection is beyond Great! And the food is good to boot too. Keep up the good work Koz.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

koz bow said:


> I own The Buck Burgers and Brew in St Joseph..KBS will be available on draft May 15th for our Founders event. Speaking of craft.beer we will have 74 draft handles by this weekend.
> 
> Come down and check out The Buck.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Will have to do that. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

KBS was glorious. I savored that beer for as long as I possibly could until I took the final bittersweet sip. 

Til we meet again!...later this year. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

For those who are lucky enough to get a four pack of KBS, if you haven't had it before you might want to enjoy a bottle or two fresh and let the others sit for at least six months. Despite all of it's qualities, it does have a couple rough edges that smooth out over time. I'm sipping a bottle from last year's batch and in some ways its a little better. YMMV.

I have a friend that won't open his until six months have past and he has a point.

On a related note, I was looking around in the back of my cellar and found two bottles of Dark Horse Plead The Fifth that are four years old.:coolgleam

I need to start a spread sheet and get a better handle on my inventory. I have some Kuhnhenn's Solar Eclipse that I think has hit three years...but I'm not sure. For the money spent I'm getting a little sloppy. lol


----------



## homerdog (Nov 11, 2003)

Stopped back at the Dewitt store that was going to check on ordering some KBS. The distributor told them they could get some but they would also have to start carrying the entire line of Founders in order to do so. They declined since they didn't think there would be much of a market for $25/6 beer.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

koz bow said:


> I own The Buck Burgers and Brew in St Joseph..KBS will be available on draft May 15th for our Founders event. Speaking of craft.beer we will have 74 draft handles by this weekend.
> 
> Come down and check out The Buck.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Waiting for a warm spring evening to run up there with the wife on the motorcycle. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

No Luck finding KBF anywhere, but I live in a town that thinks Busch Light and is high end swill....

However, I did try a Shorts Soft Parade last night. I did not like it. I'll keep searching though.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I just heard that one of the local delivery guys, who drives a truck with the Founders logo on it, was followed store to store by people trying to get their hands on some KBS. So the reps, who drive their own cars, are delivering it themselves. I'm telling ya, next year it will be delivered by armored trucks and armed guards.:lol:


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

YPSIFLY said:


> I just heard that one of the local delivery guys, who drives a truck with the Founders logo on it, was followed store to store by people trying to get their hands on some KBS. So the reps, who drive their own cars, are delivering it themselves. I'm telling ya, next year it will be delivered by armored trucks and armed guards.:lol:


I don't doubt it. It just keeps getting crazier it was so much easier to get stuff a couple years ago. I usually don't get the kbs or other founders stuff just because I'm not willing to do things like follow the founders truck. People need to remember we live in beer Paradise and there is way to much really good beer here to deal with that. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

YPSIFLY said:


> I just heard that one of the local delivery guys, who drives a truck with the Founders logo on it, was followed store to store by people trying to get their hands on some KBS. So the reps, who drive their own cars, are delivering it themselves. I'm telling ya, next year it will be delivered by armored trucks and armed guards.:lol:


The Store's owner is who I got mine from, well his wife. Anyways, she said they were taking their stock home with them when they left for the night to ensure it was one pack per person. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

the KBS craze has been out of control this year and it seems a lot of stores are getting just a small fraction of what they got last year. i managed a couple today to go along with a couple i already have but hopefully i will be able to grab a couple more. im in a couple raffles for an opportunity to buy a bottle or two. here is todays haul...


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

So it turns out I had some held for me at a local store. I didn't ask for it, but the owner set some aside for my next visit. I was going to sit this one out, but before I declined his nice gesture....I had an idea.:evilsmile

I'm going to turn my garage into a Mad Max Thunderdome. Chainsaws, axes...the whole nine yards. I'm going to post ads at all the local stores: 

"Come to the Ypsidome and fight for your chance to drink the Nectar of the Gods!"

"Death is listening and will take the first beer geek that screams."

Two geeks enter...one geek drinks....:evil:


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

YPSIFLY said:


> So it turns out I had some held for me at a local store. I didn't ask for it, but the owner set some aside for my next visit. I was going to sit this one out, but before I declined his nice gesture....I had an idea.:evilsmile
> 
> I'm going to turn my garage into a Mad Max Thunderdome. Chainsaws, axes...the whole nine yards. I'm going to post ads at all the local stores:
> 
> ...


Lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

Hit the KBS lotto yesterday. I had asked my local last week if they would be getting any this year and they said that they should be getting two cases. Well I went to pick it up and was thinking a couple of bottles would be available, when we stepped into the walk in cooler to get it, he asked "how much do you want".:SHOCKED:I added two four packs to my stock.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Still Wait'n said:


> Hit the KBS lotto yesterday. I had asked my local last week if they would be getting any this year and they said that they should be getting two cases. Well I went to pick it up and was thinking a couple of bottles would be available, when we stepped into the walk in cooler to get it, he asked "how much do you want".:SHOCKED:I added two four packs to my stock.


very nice. i havent been that lucky but i did have a decent day today.
bells brewery today...
two hearted
hopslam
bear hug
porter
exp hop 2013
larrys latest double IPA trial
oatmeal stout
roadhouse

















and i brought these back from the kzoo area...


----------



## homerdog (Nov 11, 2003)

Found a 4 pack of KBS in St Johns today.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Drinking an 11.11.11 right now

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

FishMich,

You should post that pic on Beer Advocate. I'm thinking no less than ten people will call you a selfish hoarder!:lol:

Congrats! Nice haul.

Thanks for the quick reviews on the BCS posted above. The manager of the store I bought mine from, who happens to be the first woman Cicerone, advised me to let it sit for 3-5yrs, but she hadn't tried that vintage.

https://cicerone.org/


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

YPSIFLY said:


> FishMich,
> 
> You should post that pic on Beer Advocate. I'm thinking no less than ten people will call you a selfish hoarder!:lol:
> 
> ...


honestly i kind of am a hoarder. i was able to get a total of 12 bottles but i had to go to a total of 7 different stores to do so. ive drank 2 and traded away 3. two belong to the wife and i plan to cellar at least 2 for a couple years.

i might break one of the bourbon countys open this weekend and then sit on the other for a while, then again i might wait on both of them.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

I bet one of those bourbon counties are starting to taste pretty good by now! Have u had the note before? Just curious what your thoughts are on it, I am kind of indifferent. And oh backwoods, one of my top 3 overall beers I enjoy


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

LakeEffectMDHA said:


> I bet one of those bourbon counties are starting to taste pretty good by now! Have u had the note before? Just curious what your thoughts are on it, I am kind of indifferent. And oh backwoods, one of my top 3 overall beers I enjoy
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Personally I think backwoods is the best thing founders makes. I was at the CBS release 2 years ago and drank more backwoods than CBS. I buy a couple of 4 packs every year its phenomenal. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

LakeEffectMDHA said:


> I bet one of those bourbon counties are starting to taste pretty good by now! Have u had the note before? Just curious what your thoughts are on it, I am kind of indifferent. And oh backwoods, one of my top 3 overall beers I enjoy
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


ive never had the chance to enjoy a full glass of black note. im hoping to get my hands on another bottle from the most recent release before i open this one.


----------



## D and L (Jan 24, 2004)

Great thread here !
Hubby and I recently got into craft beers and were fortunate enough to get a case of KBS. I like it, but much prefer BCS. 
How would I go about finding a local person that would want to trade a few KBS for CBS , and would that be a fair trade? 
I have looked at Beer Advocate, but the trading done through the mail does not sound good to me. 

Laura


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

D and L said:


> Great thread here !
> Hubby and I recently got into craft beers and were fortunate enough to get a case of KBS. I like it, but much prefer BCS.
> How would I go about finding a local person that would want to trade a few KBS for CBS , and would that be a fair trade?
> I have looked at Beer Advocate, but the trading done through the mail does not sound good to me.
> ...


youll have to clarify whether you mean BCS(Bourbon County Stout) or CBS(Canadian Breakfast Stout). the CBS will be nearly impossible to get while the BCS shouldnt be too tough to come by. id make a thread looking for a local trade on either beeradvocate or ratebeer.


----------



## homerdog (Nov 11, 2003)

Founder's All Day IPA in a 12 pack.

http://www.freep.com/article/20130416/NEWS06/304160091/Mobile-beer-canning-will-soon-hit-Michigan-roads


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Went to Founders tonight and got my two bottles of doom and a doom glass and had two on draft. Very very interesting beer for sure. Bourbon punch, sweet, and Ipa hoppiness all in one


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

LakeEffectMDHA said:


> Went to Founders tonight and got my two bottles of doom and a doom glass and had two on draft. Very very interesting beer for sure. Bourbon punch, sweet, and Ipa hoppiness all in one
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


do you know if Doom is being distributed or is it only available at the brewery?


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

FishMichv2 said:


> do you know if Doom is being distributed or is it only available at the brewery?


 
It will be distributed, hitting stores on Monday I believe for 12.99 a bottle and after talking to the guys yesterday, they made a ton and I think there will be alot of leftovers for sale starting next week at the brewery too.

I really want to go to the black party this Saturday, but I think packed will be a gross understatement. That place is torn up big time now with their expansion/construction and unlike KBS day and the Anniversary party, I don't think they are putting a tent up for overflow, but I could be wrong...but man the beers they role out that day are something else normally.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Found a store last night with cases of it...yes CASES. Im going to buy the rest!


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

LakeEffectMDHA said:


> It will be distributed, hitting stores on Monday I believe for 12.99 a bottle and after talking to the guys yesterday, they made a ton and I think there will be alot of leftovers for sale starting next week at the brewery too.


Not to hate on Founders, but didn't they brew more KBS this year, while it seems like local stores, at least in SE MI got the same or less than the last few batches? I would hate to think they sent more out of state while bypassing those of us who propped them up in their early years. I could be wrong on this as I don't have production and distribution numbers at my disposal, but from where I'm standing I can't help but ask this question.

I understand that businesses need to expand territory, but given they built the brand here, I'm thinking they could have rewarded local drinkers a little better than what I've seen. Again I could be wrong....

On a different note, I just opened a bottle of Bell's Batch 7000 to celebrate some good news I received on this site. 

Man that beer has developed some character, deep aged malt notes with a wisp of the formerly over the top hops, rich earthy malt with a suggestion of chocolate, gone are the heavy bitterness and noticeable alcohol flavors. The carbonation has pulled back a little but there's still enough to give it a good mouth. It has that classic "Big beer mellowed in the cellar" flavor and feel that makes the patience needed well worth it.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

YPSIFLY said:


> Not to hate on Founders, but didn't they brew more KBS this year, while it seems like local stores, at least in SE MI got the same or less than the last few batches? I would hate to think they sent more out of state while bypassing those of us who propped them up in their early years. I could be wrong on this as I don't have production and distribution numbers at my disposal, but from where I'm standing I can't help but ask this question.
> 
> I understand that businesses need to expand territory, but given they built the brand here, I'm thinking they could have rewarded local drinkers a little better than what I've seen. Again I could be wrong....
> 
> ...


yes more KBS made according to founders but also a larger distro footprint. a lot of angry store owners in my area. i got 12 bottles but had to travel to 6 different stores.

batch 7000 eh, thats showing some real patience. i can only imagine how good it was.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

YPSIFLY said:


> Not to hate on Founders, but didn't they brew more KBS this year, while it seems like local stores, at least in SE MI got the same or less than the last few batches? I would hate to think they sent more out of state while bypassing those of us who propped them up in their early years. I could be wrong on this as I don't have production and distribution numbers at my disposal, but from where I'm standing I can't help but ask this question.
> 
> I understand that businesses need to expand territory, but given they built the brand here, I'm thinking they could have rewarded local drinkers a little better than what I've seen. Again I could be wrong....
> 
> ...


Yea pretty much what FishMich said. Founders touted that they made 3 times the volume of KBS, but there are a TON more stores in Michigan alone, not too mention nationwide who are now carrying Founders and I think they tried to get some to all of them, or at least the ones that requested it, which in alot of cases, resulted in MUCH less KBS to stores. I think our Lakeshore stores got like 5 cases on average, versus 2 cases in years past, so they did alright. I think the biggest or bigger thing is the craft beer insanity that has become so hip for people. I voiced my concern with it on the tour saying basically that the people who have supported Founders and got them to where they were--were left in the dust. Much like their taplist in the last few months, less than impressive, aside from KBS a few days during March. It will get better starting with the black party, then some of the summer releases, but its still not that WOW factor it used to be.

My first KBS day
March 2009--Walked into Founders, 2/3 crowded at about 2pm and bought a case of KBS, had a couple different years on tap and Nitro tapped KBS
March 2010--Walked into Founders about noon, somewhat crowded, bought a case of KBS, had the same as above.
March 2011--Showed up to Founders about 9am, was about the 550th person in Line outside before they opened and was not able to buy it bottles there. Managed to find roughly 50 bottles at local stores very very easily the following week for myself, friends and family.
March 2012--My friend and I pulled into Founders at 530 AM, there was a line roughly 750-1000 people strong, people camping, etc. That was the year they decided during the release to cut it from 1 case per person to a 12 pack. We still didn't get any bottles and we just went in the taproom and had some KBS and the real highlight was Bourbon Barrel Sumatra Mountain brown. I found about a case very easily in local stores and even several months later still found a few 4 packs.
March 2013--Ticketed release. We had a fun time, got our allotment, but TOTALLY different crowd from the old days of beer releases. Many people who were there just doing it because its the in thing and have no clue about craft beer. I didn't try at local stores, but it was EXTREMELY hard to come by on the lakeshore if you weren't hounding the stores for 2 bottles.
March 2014???

The next backstage release is in August, there are rumors floating around for CBS and who knows what else? I am hoping for Black Biscuit personally, as I have never had it.

I really miss the releases where it was low key. The last great release was Better Half, which is in my top 10 overall beers and I prefer it over CBS personally. I went there at 830am on a Monday, brought a grill, and a cooler full of rare beers. Stood in the parking lot (that is non existent now and is a new cellar) and shared beers with strangers for 2.5 hours, tried beers that I never dreamed of trying, went inside, had several on draft, bought my allotment, then they let you get back in line and bought more, and just had a superb day. Sadly, those days are long gone.


----------



## Wareagle1 (Jun 10, 2002)

Ummm.....Stouts.....Imperial Stouts....Thirsty Dog's Siberian Night.

Discuss

out.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Wareagle1 said:


> Ummm.....Stouts.....Imperial Stouts....Thirsty Dog's Siberian Night.
> 
> Discuss
> 
> out.


never had siberian night, reading about it i find it interesting, ill be on the lookout. imperial stouts are the top beers in the world for me when done right. i currently have these on the shelf...
KBS
Bourbon County Stout
Bourbon County Coffee Stout
Black Note
Big Bad Baptist
Dragons Milk 
Plead The 5th
Expedition
Southern Tier Choklat 
Speedway Stout
Breakfast Stout


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Party that this Fish's place!

Enjoying a Two-Hearted right now, any beers that are similar to it? Usually IPAs are way too bitter for me but this has a sweet kick with the bitterness I like.


----------



## TwoDogsAndABoat (Aug 18, 2008)

88luneke said:


> Party that this Fish's place!
> 
> Enjoying a Two-Hearted right now, any beers that are similar to it? Usually IPAs are way too bitter for me but this has a sweet kick with the bitterness I like.


The first IPA I ever had was a two hearted. As you drink others your palate might change like mine did. Now I crave the more bitter IPA's. Some of my favorites are Short's huma luma licious, Stone IPA, dark horse crooked tree IPA and two hearted ale. Enjoy!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

88luneke said:


> Party that this Fish's place!
> 
> Enjoying a Two-Hearted right now, any beers that are similar to it? Usually IPAs are way too bitter for me but this has a sweet kick with the bitterness I like.


id be glad to share some! two hearted is one of my all time favorites, one of the best IPAs ever made. similar beers i also enjoy are lagunitas sucks and shorts huma lupa licious. try some of the michigan made Odd Side Citra Pale Ale as well if you can find it in stores. hopstache is also delicious but gone from the shelves right now as far as i know.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Big next few weeks for IPA's.

Shorts Freedom of 78 hit stores or started to yesterday---One of my favorites that I feel can only be topped by Three Floyds-Zombie Dust.

April 20th--Dark Horse: IPA Variety pack. Normal Crooked tree, then 3 other versions of single hopped crooked tree.

Shorts Anniversary Party--Brewery only release of Controversus Maximus, Special Double version of Controversial Ale, aka Hangin Frank.

May 1st--Founders Double Trouble--One of my all time favorite Imperial IPAs

May sometime--Sierra Nevada Hoptimum--This beer won my heart last year, just absolutely loved the hop smell, can only be described as that big pungent marijuana esque aroma.

I tend to enjoy both beers much better than Hopslam myself, I know, throw the tomatoes at me. But they are a fraction of the cost of hopslam, Hoptimum is the same ABV and Dub trub just slightly below, and readily available just about all summer long. Hopslam has gotten sweeter I think, versus Hoptimum tastes like you soaked hops in water and then squeezed the juice out of them into the bottle and double trouble just has that fresh crisp hop taste almost like a harvest ale, only beer I think is better than Dub Trub fresh in Michigan is Kuhnhenn Dripa

I think on deck for me when I get back home from being gone for work this week is Hoppin Frog's - Doris the Destroyer, DOUBLE imperial Stout.


----------



## Wareagle1 (Jun 10, 2002)

88luneke said:


> Party that this Fish's place!
> 
> Enjoying a Two-Hearted right now, any beers that are similar to it? Usually IPAs are way too bitter for me but this has a sweet kick with the bitterness I like.


Kinda Similar (same thing only different) to Two Hearted; and I think you described THA perfectly.

Laugunitas Lil' Sumpin Sumpin, Find it, buy it and off you go.

Me Myself - big fan of both, almost a dead heat, but, with a gun to my head, I'd have to go with Bells THA on top. 

If you can find the seasonal Founders Harverst Ale - Wow! I mean Wow!


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Wareagle1 said:


> Kinda Similar (same thing only different) to Two Hearted; and I think you described THA perfectly.
> 
> Laugunitas Lil' Sumpin Sumpin, Find it, buy it and off you go.
> 
> ...


 
You got that right, I LOVE Harvest ale, comes out in October normally and just superb and very reasonably priced.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

The Union has Arcadia Bourbon Barrel Aged 2011 Shipwreck Porter on tap right now. dang its tasty.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

FishMichv2 said:


> The Union has Arcadia Bourbon Barrel Aged 2011 Shipwreck Porter on tap right now. dang its tasty.


I had a couple of bottles of that in my stash at one point. It was too tasty to last very long though. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

By the way arcadia's release schedule says shipwreck Porter will be available in 12 packs this September. I don't necessarily believe it but that's what the say. Although that is about the time their new place in kzoo was supposed to open so maybe they planned ahead. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Team Bell's (Dec 22, 2007)

LakeEffectMDHA said:


> Big next few weeks for IPA's.
> 
> Shorts Freedom of 78 hit stores or started to yesterday---One of my favorites that I feel can only be topped by Three Floyds-Zombie Dust.
> 
> ...


Double Trouble has landed in Mid-Michigan ahead of schedule (bottled 4/6/13). Fresh and tasty. 

I'm saving space in my beer fridge to hoard Hoptimum. IMO, it was the best IPA of 2012. I've got a few left from last year. I drank one a couple of nights ago and while it had changed, it was still outstanding. I know IPAs aren't meant to be aged, but this one might have SO MANY hops that is has some to spare. It was a little boozier and some what sweeter.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Team Bell's said:


> Double Trouble has landed in Mid-Michigan ahead of schedule (bottled 4/6/13). Fresh and tasty.
> 
> I'm saving space in my beer fridge to hoard Hoptimum. IMO, it was the best IPA of 2012. I've got a few left from last year. I drank one a couple of nights ago and while it had changed, it was still outstanding. I know IPAs aren't meant to be aged, but this one might have SO MANY hops that is has some to spare. It was a little boozier and some what sweeter.


Lucky dog! I saw those bottles being bottled on the dang tour that day! 

I agree, Hoptimum is insanely good!!!

As far as the BBL shipwreck porter, I absolutely love it, I found a few bottles of the 2011 batch at the Otsego Lake Corner store in Gaylord a few weeks ago...FYI, craft beer hidden gem 

I saw that too with the twelve packs, I think its the regular non barrel aged shipwreck porter.

Had 2 shorts freedom of 78's tonight, one soft parade, and now finishing the night off with a good ol' 2013 KBS


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I just found a four pack of Backwoods Bastard! A store owner in my hood was moving stuff around in the back cooler and found it behind some boxes. He set it aside for me.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

YPSIFLY said:


> I just found a four pack of Backwoods Bastard! A store owner in my hood was moving stuff around in the back cooler and found it behind some boxes. He set it aside for me.


Wow

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

LakeEffectMDHA said:


> Lucky dog! I saw those bottles being bottled on the dang tour that day!
> 
> I agree, Hoptimum is insanely good!!!
> 
> ...


I was under the impression that shipwreck was only barrel aged and did not come non barrel aged. Can't find a non barrel aged version anywhere on the web. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

jasonmeekhof said:


> I was under the impression that shipwreck was only barrel aged and did not come non barrel aged. Can't find a non barrel aged version anywhere on the web.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I think this is it
http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/454/29904

I'm not sure though, with the new expansion, anything is possible

I think what it is looking at the calendar is that it comes in a 12 pack, which most stores just open and sell them singlely....much like the BBL cereal killer and BBL imperial stout, those were in "12 packs" I'm glad to see its coming back


Did anyone get down to Kuhnhenn for the BBL 4d release they did this week? A buddy was there last night having it on draft and got some packs of it the other day.

Edit: I guess after reading, there wasn't a non BBL aged version. For some reason I had it in my head there was


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

If any are in the Mt Pleasant area, Hunter's has KBS on tap 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

My buddy is at the Black Party at Founders...said they had a special version of KBS called "DEVILS CUT" aged for TWO years in bourbon barrels and 15.2%!!!!!!


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Drank some 78 today....man it smells like potGood stuff! Found some DOUBLE TROUBLE today too! It's been a good weekend


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Ventured to Founders Black Party last night...and was glad I did.

Regular KBS
Barrel Aged Panther Cub-Vanilla Maple barrel aged porter
BA Party Stout
International Breakfast Stout
and then the Crem da la crem

DEVILS CUT

Devils Cut just reinvented my working knowledge of BBL Stouts. It is KBS aged for two years and clocks in at 15.2% 

Aside from being packed, it was a great time. Took me 25 mins to get in, another 15 to find a table for two.

Ryan


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

FYI as of today, Founders still has Doom, KBS, and 5 other barrel aged beers flowing on tap that were left over from yesterday.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Went to Saugatuck Brewery last week to try the Serrano amber ale.. It was decent if you are into spicy beer, but they dumbed it down to make it more "drinkable".. 

Also sampled "Dramanatix",, Not bad at all :
Dramanatrix (9.2% ABV, IBU: 65, Plato 22.76°)
_"A Foreign Extra Stout barrel aged in 1st use bourbon barrels. The 1st use barrels impart vanilla and bourbon notes. This Stout is rich and dark with a burst of chocolate and roasted malts blending with the bourbon and oak flavors._"

Also picked up a case of Double Black for 20$.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

The big question is who's hitting the shorts anniversary party on Saturday. Sadly I can't make it but the taplist looks awesome. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wareagle1 (Jun 10, 2002)

Not to digress from your discussion on the big thick stuff - hey, aint that for the dead of winter?

I had a fresh Oberon draft this past weekend - and I remember why its one of my favorites - it truly does taste like Summer. C'mon warm weather!


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Wareagle1 said:


> Not to digress from your discussion on the big thick stuff - hey, aint that for the dead of winter?
> 
> I had a fresh Oberon draft this past weekend - and I remember why its one of my favorites - it truly does taste like Summer. C'mon warm weather!


How is this. Found a single the other day. Even 9 months old tastes like double crooked tree on steroids. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Wareagle1 said:


> Not to digress from your discussion on the big thick stuff - hey, aint that for the dead of winter?
> 
> I had a fresh Oberon draft this past weekend - and I remember why its one of my favorites - it truly does taste like Summer. C'mon warm weather!


oberon will always be one of my favorites. craft brew lovers dog on it a lot but i go through a couple cases per year at least.

i grabbed these on the way home from work today...


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Oberon is great lawnmower and filler beer. I buy a case every summer. Also it is a tremendous gateway beer, many a beer geek started on Oberon. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

LakeEffectMDHA said:


> Ventured to Founders Black Party last night...and was glad I did.
> 
> Regular KBS
> Barrel Aged Panther Cub-Vanilla Maple barrel aged porter
> ...


really wish i could have made that trip. maybe next year though. that devils cut and panther cub would have been my favorites i imagine.


----------



## TwoDogsAndABoat (Aug 18, 2008)

I have tried a few sips of stouts in the past and didn't like them very much from what I remember. I have really been into IPA's lately, but was given one to try the other day so I figured what the heck. It was a Left hand brewing Milk stout (nitro). It was surprisingly very smooth and drinkable. It had a creamy burnt chocolate/coffee taste to it. For all you guys/gals that drink stouts is this the way most stouts taste or is a milk stout a lot different? If so I could definitely get into these. Thanks.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Stout comes in a wide range. From smoother, like milk/cream stouts, to heavier and more bitter like American Style Imperials, to coffee notes like Founders Breakfast Stout, to whiskey notes like Founders KBS or Goose Island Bourbon County Stout, chocolate stout, oatmeal stout...and then some. There is even an Oyster Stout style that traditionally uses real oysters, a style that goes back to the 1800's.

Explore the style, do some homework, try some that sound interesting and have fun with it. The heavy malt make up of a basic stout allows for a broad range of twists and turns.

I like Dark Horse Fore Smoked Stout, Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout, New Holland The Poet Oatmeal Stout, as well as some the big American Imperials after they have cellared for some time.


----------



## TwoDogsAndABoat (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the information Ypsifly. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

Went to The Buck last night in St. Joe and had a Dogfish Head 120. I have wanted to try this beer for a long time and wasn't disappointed. If you haven't been to The Buck yet and like craft beers do yourself a favor and make the trip. At the time we were there they had 74 beers on tap.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Founders Doom arrived in Detroit area stores today. I picked up three bottles of it, the Dark Horse mixed IPA 12 pack, and a four pack of Founders Double Trouble.


----------



## TwoDogsAndABoat (Aug 18, 2008)

Ypsi, I picked up the same today minus the Doom, but I think I'm going to go pick a bottle of it up. I couldn't swallow the price of the Doom at the time, but now I'm kicking myself for not grabbing it. Hopefully they still have a bottle left. Btw double trouble is freaking amazing. Grapefruit Hop bomb!!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Doom is good, but not quite worth what some stores are charging. I picked up one bottle for $15 at a place that always holds a bottle or two of limited releases for me, and two more at $20 per bottle at the store around the corner from my house.

I don't feel bad about the money spent since one will go to my buddy who lives in Wayne and couldn't get any, and the third bottle will be enjoyed none the less for what it is.

The crux of my let down is that I was hoping that it would be the same recipe as the Hand of Doom that was on a scheduled release at the MBG Summer Fest two years ago. THAT was some good stuff! This incarnation comes off as its little brother in a bottle.

Double Trouble is always good and a better bang for buck, IMHO.


----------



## TwoDogsAndABoat (Aug 18, 2008)

Well I ended up going back and getting a bottle of Doom. I hope it lives up to it's price. I'll have to get back to you guys on that. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

i was able to get doom earlier this week but havent seen double trouble yet. i did get a nice package the other day though. cant wait to try this 2011 speedway stout.









ive also really been enjoying this stuff from shorts.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Mount Pleasant Brewing Co received two barrels from Woodford Reserve. They put Trainwreck in one and their Maple Porter in the other.   

Guess I'll make a trip back in the Fall!!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TwoDogsAndABoat (Aug 18, 2008)

Really enjoying the Darkhorse IPA variety 12 pack. If you can get your hands on it I would definitely recommend it. My store only got 2 and the other was gone when I went back to get the bottle of Doom. Have a great week guys!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

This year's double trouble is phenomenal in my opinion. Had a 4 pack over the weekend. Enjoyed a Founders bolt cutter and a Hoppin Frogs Doris The Destroyer with some friends while fishing Saturday.

Friday I stopped by a buddies and we shared:
Dark Horse BBL Plead the 5th
Uinta - Labryinth Black Ale
Right Brain Brewing Mangalista Pig Porter (brewed with real pig)
2009 Double crooked tree
2010 BBL Shipwreck Porter

Last Tuesday I ventured to Dublin Square Irish Pub in East Lansing for the fly fishing film tour and they had all of the Dark Horse variety pack on tap, as well as Double Crooked Tree. I really liked the Citra and they were all (including dub crook) 3$ a PINT.

I see hoptimum popping up on people's pictures on fb, so it is making its way into Michigan now.

I was severely disappointed with this years Freedom of 78, It degraded at lightspeed in the bottle.

My sights are set on Double Trouble and Hoptimum for awhile, although I was disappointed Double Trouble went up almost 3$ a 4 pack locally.

Ryan


----------



## TwoDogsAndABoat (Aug 18, 2008)

Ryan, 

I couldn't agree more on the double trouble. To me it tasted kind of like Two hearted except a little more alcohol and hops. I'm going to savor the last 3 left and hope I can find more. As for the Dark horse variety IPA's it was a tie for me between the Citra and Cascade. 

Jon

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

TwoDogsAndABoat said:


> Ryan,
> 
> I couldn't agree more on the double trouble. To me it tasted kind of like Two hearted except a little more alcohol and hops. I'm going to savor the last 3 left and hope I can find more. As for the Dark horse variety IPA's it was a tie for me between the Citra and Cascade.
> 
> ...


It should be around for a good while, at least April/May/June, keep your eye on Meijer, last year they started getting cases of it and it was for the best price I found by a longshot and typically the bottling dates were very fresh when I was finding it too. The fresh clean hop taste was just unreal in it and its got ~3% in abv over two hearted to boot. I love two hearted, but its hard to find fresh bottles many times, the last stuff I bought was bottled in December and that was at a very prominent westside party store...alot of those IPAs start to really kick the bucket in flavor after ~45 days and turn to malt.


----------



## TwoDogsAndABoat (Aug 18, 2008)

LakeEffectMDHA said:


> It should be around for a good while, at least April/May/June, keep your eye on Meijer, last year they started getting cases of it and it was for the best price I found by a longshot and typically the bottling dates were very fresh when I was finding it too. The fresh clean hop taste was just unreal in it and its got ~3% in abv over two hearted to boot. I love two hearted, but its hard to find fresh bottles many times, the last stuff I bought was bottled in December and that was at a very prominent westside party store...alot of those IPAs start to really kick the bucket in flavor after ~45 days and turn to malt.


Good deal, thanks for the heads up.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## homerdog (Nov 11, 2003)

FishMichv2 said:


> i was able to get doom earlier this week but havent seen double trouble yet. i did get a nice package the other day though. cant wait to try this 2011 speedway stout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vine & Brew in Okemos has Double Trouble in stock. $11.20 a 4 pack. I might run out there at noon.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone have anything good over the weekend? Just Double Trouble flowing for me the past few days, I think I'm on my third 4 pack


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

LakeEffectMDHA said:


> Anyone have anything good over the weekend? Just Double Trouble flowing for me the past few days, I think I'm on my third 4 pack


also enjoyed a couple DT's this weekend. along with some Alchemy Hour, some Ten Fidy and some 2012 120 Minute on tap at the Union.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Sitting at 51 north brewing in lake Orion right now. Pretty damn good. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

I was up at Copper Harbor last week-

Got a brewery there now-Brickside

the guy who makes the beer sure knows what he is doing. Some of the better beer I have tried. IMO, Much much better than a few of the better known larger breweries.

Had the Fish Camp and a couple of others. Great vibe in the tasting room too. If you get up that way-check it out. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

There's some bottles of Kuhnhenn floating around. Simcoe Sillier clocking in at 11.25abv.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sapples (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey guys,

Do any of you know if there are still any places with hopslam, lake erie monster, or double crooked tree left. I'm trying to get my sister to stock up on some hearty dipa's for me when I come back to the states this summer. I know it's a little late in the season to find them but any advice would be awesome. 

Thanks


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

sapples said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Do any of you know if there are still any places with hopslam, lake erie monster, or double crooked tree left. I'm trying to get my sister to stock up on some hearty dipa's for me when I come back to the states this summer. I know it's a little late in the season to find them but any advice would be awesome.
> 
> Thanks


I think Erie Monster is Great Lakes August rotator but my release calendar is at work. I have at least a sixer still from last year in Troy if you're up that way shoot me a pm. BTW anybody else going to Frankenmuth next weekend I'm pretty pumped!!


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

sapples said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Do any of you know if there are still any places with hopslam, lake erie monster, or double crooked tree left. I'm trying to get my sister to stock up on some hearty dipa's for me when I come back to the states this summer. I know it's a little late in the season to find them but any advice would be awesome.
> 
> Thanks


Call the Main Street Party Store in Ann Arbor and their sister store down the street, The Beer Depot. They seem to have at least a bottle or so of limited releases long after others have been cleared out, but it won't be cheap.

Lake Erie Monster in 6 packs? I thought it was only packaged in fours.


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Still Wait'n said:


> Went to The Buck last night in St. Joe and had a Dogfish Head 120. I have wanted to try this beer for a long time and wasn't disappointed. If you haven't been to The Buck yet and like craft beers do yourself a favor and make the trip. At the time we were there they had 74 beers on tap.





Still Wait'n said:


> Went to The Buck last night in St. Joe and had a Dogfish Head 120. I have wanted to try this beer for a long time and wasn't disappointed. If you haven't been to The Buck yet and like craft beers do yourself a favor and make the trip. At the time we were there they had 74 beers on tap.


 Glad you enjoyed the 120 min on draft. It didn't last long.

I see some people asking about Hopslam, Alcamey Hour, Buzz Saw, the 3 Crooked Trees FF, Citra, Cascade, double crooked tree etc. We have all those running on draft at The Buck Burgers and Brew. 

Wed May 15 we are doing a tap takeover with Founders. 15 brews. KBS, Doom, Double Trouble, Cerise, Oatmeal Stout, Backwoods Bastard, Imperial Stout just to name a few.

We generally run between 8 and 11 Greenbush beers on draft.

We have 54 handles at our main downstairs bar and 20 handles upstairs and change beers out almost daily.

Our menu can be found on our Facebook page. 

If you have not had Stone Russian Imperial Stout it awesome. We will have that one for a few weeks along with Plead the 5th of course.

Thanks for coming into The Buck.

Koz

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

sapples said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Do any of you know if there are still any places with hopslam, lake erie monster, or double crooked tree left. I'm trying to get my sister to stock up on some hearty dipa's for me when I come back to the states this summer. I know it's a little late in the season to find them but any advice would be awesome.
> 
> Thanks


Double trouble is in most stores right now. I'm still seeing some alchemy hour as well but the ones you listed will be a shot in the dark to find.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Baybum said:


> I think Erie Monster is Great Lakes August rotator but my release calendar is at work. I have at least a sixer still from last year in Troy if you're up that way shoot me a pm. BTW anybody else going to Frankenmuth next weekend I'm pretty pumped!!


I'll be there Friday. I would have rather gone Saturday but I got a ticket to the VIB tent for Friday so I couldn't pass on it.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

sapples said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Do any of you know if there are still any places with hopslam, lake erie monster, or double crooked tree left. I'm trying to get my sister to stock up on some hearty dipa's for me when I come back to the states this summer. I know it's a little late in the season to find them but any advice would be awesome.
> 
> Thanks


The IGA in L'anse MI had cases upon cases of Hopslam last week. Long drive though.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

I found this today

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

cooked a big crappie dinner tonight for the moms and enjoying this for dessert...


----------



## sapples (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. I appreciate it. The beer scene here in China is lacking almost as much as the fishing....


----------



## TwoDogsAndABoat (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow FishMich! Not sure about the imperial stout (not much into them yet) but the dessert looks delicious. I just finished the last of my double trouble and now a Short's Pandemonium. I'm going to have to hunt down some more DT. I think it might be my new favorite. Hope you guys had a great day with your moms and enjoyed a few beverages. Have a great week!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm SO GLAD I found this thread, I LOVE you guys LMAO...I've been a pretty passive micro brew guy for about 5 years now, just sampling things as I find them...any of you guys in the Saginaw area that would like to get together and enjoy a brew, let me know! I might be attending the beerfest in Frankenmuth as well...could anybody point me in the direction of some KBS, CBS, or BCS? I'd really love to try these favorites! Thanks for your time guys!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Waz_51 said:


> I'm SO GLAD I found this thread, I LOVE you guys LMAO...I've been a pretty passive micro brew guy for about 5 years now, just sampling things as I find them...any of you guys in the Saginaw area that would like to get together and enjoy a brew, let me know! I might be attending the beerfest in Frankenmuth as well...could anybody point me in the direction of some KBS, CBS, or BCS? I'd really love to try these favorites! Thanks for your time guys!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


two of those beers are only made once a year and sellout quick. the other was only bottled once a couple years ago(CBS). likely your only chance to ever try that beer is if they ever bottle it again or at an event. goose island and founders both will be at the expo in frankenmuth so BCS and KBS might both be there. aside from festivals i suggest making good relationships with your local bottle shops that carry a nice selection. when the allocated items like KBS come in sometimes you either need to be on a list, be a regular customer, or just know when stuff comes in. paying attention to release dates and asking clerks if anything has come in is usually necessary. most of this stuff is kept behind the counter or in a cellar so you usually need to ask.


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

FishMichv2 said:


> I'll be there Friday. I would have rather gone Saturday but I got a ticket to the VIB tent for Friday so I couldn't pass on it.


I will be there friday as well. Never been to the Frankenmuth event so im curious to see how they do it. Waz if you go stop by the specific brewers tents if you want to try a certain beer. They will have a lost of tapping times for limited release beers. For instance if founders brings kbs out they will have the tapping time listed. Get in line early for that!! Good time to take a brake and drink a water.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys...I'm about to start my search for these rare beers this afternoon...I'll be sure to keep you guys posted with what I find...thanks for the expo pep talk, Baybum...I'll be sure to heed that advice!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Does anyone have any info how the Frankenmuth expo this weekend compares to say Winter Beer Fest? A buddy of mine didn't speak real highly of the Frankenmuth expo and I am a little worried. I will be going regardless though to surprise my girlfriend's brother for his b-day on Saturday, but just was curious what was in store.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Also a sad but holy **** story to share. My cousin whom I am very close with/grew up with and now lives in Indiana by 3 Floyds liquidated his cellar this week due to a new baby and needing some money to cover bills. Many of these beers he had held onto for years and he did keep one of many of them where he could, but many of them he completely got rid of. He was the type like me who would NEVER sell beer, but saved them to share with people, but desperate times called for desperate measures.

He sold 2008-2013 Dark Lord
2008-2012 Bourbon County
Bourbon County vanilla, bramble, cherry, and regular bombers.
Bourbon County Rare
Dark Lord Aged in Pappy Van Winkle Barrels
2010-2013 KBS

21 beers in total....for a grand total of.......

$950


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

LakeEffectMDHA said:


> Does anyone have any info how the Frankenmuth expo this weekend compares to say Winter Beer Fest? A buddy of mine didn't speak real highly of the Frankenmuth expo and I am a little worried. I will be going regardless though to surprise my girlfriend's brother for his b-day on Saturday, but just was curious what was in store.


ive heard its not great but its not too far from me and its a good price. im sure there will be some good beer to be had. i dont know bells will have black note and "one other special beer" so that sounds fun. i also have one of the 100 tickets to the VIB tent so hopefully some goodies in there.


LakeEffectMDHA said:


> Also a sad but holy **** story to share. My cousin whom I am very close with/grew up with and now lives in Indiana by 3 Floyds liquidated his cellar this week due to a new baby and needing some money to cover bills. Many of these beers he had held onto for years and he did keep one of many of them where he could, but many of them he completely got rid of. He was the type like me who would NEVER sell beer, but saved them to share with people, but desperate times called for desperate measures.
> 
> He sold 2008-2013 Dark Lord
> 2008-2012 Bourbon County
> ...


$950 eh? i think he made out pretty good. id pay good money for the bourbon county stuff though. i think the rare goes for over $100 by itself.


----------



## homerdog (Nov 11, 2003)

Just got back from Florida, the few stores I checked just gave me blank stares when I asked about microbrews. As for restaurants, Hogan's Beach in Tampa had a halfway decent selection, probably 15 or so on tap, and the Gulf Drive Cafe in Bradenton Beach had five or six. I tried the Ybor Gold, pretty good for a lager. I didn't make it back to try the Hurricane Reef Ale.
The only microbrew, if you can call it that, that I found in a store on Anna Maria Island was Long Board, a lager from Kona Brewing out of Oregon, pretty good for sitting around the pool with. None of the relatives at the family reunion had ever seen it before, they're all Budweiser fans. I tried my best to change that with what limited resources I had, and next time I'll have to take along a few Founders and Shorts with me since a beer with an ABV of over 5% is a foreign concept to them (otherwise they're good people). My brother in law did find a SweetWater IPA from SweetWater Brewery out of Atlanta that was pretty tasty.
Yuengling is pretty popular in that area and served at all the restaurants I made it to.
Supposedly the microbrew center in the area is Ybor City, which I never made it to, maybe next trip.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

homerdog said:


> Just got back from Florida, the few stores I checked just gave me blank stares when I asked about microbrews. As for restaurants, Hogan's Beach in Tampa had a halfway decent selection, probably 15 or so on tap, and the Gulf Drive Cafe in Bradenton Beach had five or six. I tried the Ybor Gold, pretty good for a lager. I didn't make it back to try the Hurricane Reef Ale.
> The only microbrew, if you can call it that, that I found in a store on Anna Maria Island was Long Board, a lager from Kona Brewing out of Oregon, pretty good for sitting around the pool with. None of the relatives at the family reunion had ever seen it before, they're all Budweiser fans. I tried my best to change that with what limited resources I had, and next time I'll have to take along a few Founders and Shorts with me since a beer with an ABV of over 5% is a foreign concept to them (otherwise they're good people). My brother in law did find a SweetWater IPA from SweetWater Brewery out of Atlanta that was pretty tasty.
> Yuengling is pretty popular in that area and served at all the restaurants I made it to.
> Supposedly the microbrew center in the area is Ybor City, which I never made it to, maybe next trip.


You needed to find cigar city beers while you were there. They make some top notch brew.


----------



## homerdog (Nov 11, 2003)

FishMichv2 said:


> You needed to find cigar city beers while you were there. They make some top notch brew.


I'll have to put them on my list for next year and I'm trying to talk the wife into two weeks, that should give me plenty of time to check things out. I wonder how much over the airline weight limit a suitcase full of beer would be?


----------



## homerdog (Nov 11, 2003)

Interesting article on hops:

http://www.slate.com/articles/life/drink/2013/05/hoppy_beer_is_awful_or_at_least_its_bitterness_is_ruining_craft_beer_s_reputation.single.html


----------



## homerdog (Nov 11, 2003)

Coming soon to a beer store near you?

For the first time in over 4 years, Left Hands Belgian Tripel is back for summer 2013! Keg & 22oz bottles are rolling out ...


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

The hot corner


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Lots of good beers and a few great ones. Review to come.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Do they have any of the rare brews discussed on this thread?


----------



## TwoDogsAndABoat (Aug 18, 2008)

Picked up a 2nd round of Double Trouble and the Darkhorse IPA variety pack. Can't wait to get into it. Have a great weekend! Too bad I have to work. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

So how was it Baybum? How does the process work there? Do you pay the cover and get tickets or buy the tickets separately? I'll be in attendance tomorrow with the fiance, my mom, and her boyfriend


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

It was a good time. Really hard to not have a good time at a beer show tho surrounded by a bunch of other beer nerds with their noses shoved in glasses. Party crowd was a bit heavier than any other event I have been to but that's ok. Only timed release I saw was great lakes but other brewers were doing them today. $8 to get in and $5 for four 4oz samples was a great value. I always try to drink nothing but new beers at a show and I was a little disappointed that I didn't find a new crush on a brewery there. I discovered oddside at ypsi last year and still can't get enough. The best beers I had were way unfortunately but not surprisingly Sam adams, bells, new holland and new holland products in that order. Sam had their double chocolate bock which I have really wanted for a while and it was amazing!!! The volunteers working the booth had no clue what they had. Bells imperial red was fantastic...I don't really like reds but damn they nailed it. I hadn't had new Hollands white hatter(wheat mad hatter) or paleapalooza and they were fantastic. I guess if a new brewer stood out it was midland brewing had a couple of theirs and they were very good. The one I missed was tri city. Bummed about that because I have liked everything I have tried from them. They were in the big boys corner with bells great lakes founders bluepoint Arcadia and new holland so kind of lost em in the shuffle. If anyone likes meads I had a couple awesome ones from superior lakes. Exceptional!! Keewanaw and cheboygan had a couple nice offerings as well. Tough to summarize something with so much going on lol...good time for sure plan on doing it again best year.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

On my way to Beer expo. Had some cigar city beers last night. Avg in comparison with our michigan titans. Get ahold of some pegs pagoda down I. Florida


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I started hearing good things about Cigar City a couple years ago. It sounds like a somewhat small operation doing good things in a region not known for craft beer.

I would LOVE to get my paws on some and taste for myself.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

I got to taste some Doom from Founder's yesterday and it is superb! The brew is truly amazing when you take the time to appreciate its complexities...from that first bite that hits your tounge to the truly satisfying tones of the aftertaste, its one that can be appreciated by all! After wandering around a bit, I got back into the Founder's line to sample the Backwoods Bastard only to be disappointed when I stepped up...they ran out after my last stop! I was hoping I could find some of the rare brews discussed here but it sounds like I needed to be at the block party in Chicago for the Goose Island party to taste those, lol!


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Just finished a keg of Doom, Backwoods Bastard and KBS at The Buck. 

GL Erie Monster goes on the handles on Tues.

Still running Double Trouble and Oatmeal Stout on nitro.

If you guys get into the Saint Joseph area just off I94 stop on by. 

We have 69 different beers running on 74 handles at the moment.

Koz

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Took trip up to the Eastern Market today with the lady, then went to Detroit Brewery after for a late lunch. Nicely set up place, great service as well. 

Enjoyed a burger and their Detroit Wheat. They have a Peach Pit Wit that is REAL fruity. If you like peaches A LOT, you'll like it.




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Sipping Tailgate IPA tonight. It is a "Session-Style" IPA packaged in a can.

Not bad, but nothing great. It clocks in at 5% abv, which is just a notch or so high for a true session beer. Not as hop forward as I like my IPAs. I would like it more if it had more hop bite and less of the generic malt notes. All Day IPA still sets the standard, IMHO. 

I also picked up a bomber of Stone Double Bastard so the night is not a total loss....


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Fwiw Alaska has an ok craft beer selection. Not as good as Michigan but still a lot if fun trying different beers. Alaska brewing, Denali brewing, glacier brewing, and Mooses tooth to name a few. Alaska amber is probably my favorite. Smooth slightly malty beer. Much better than bells amber flagship beer. Still haven't found any great scotch ales up here. IPAS are really popular up here. Still just as terrible as Michigan IPAS. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Have you gotten your hands on Alaskan Brewing Co's Smoked Porter? 

That one gets some great reviews...haven't tried it myself...would like to hear your review...

Michigan IPAs terrible? Thems fightin' words...


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

I haven't tried it yet Chris. Normally I like smoked darker beers too so I will keep my eye out. My wife bought a combo pack the other day of Alaska brewery beers and there were a few IPAS in there. They were used for beer batter and beer bread. I seriously try and like IPAS. I just can't though. Guess my palate isn't defined enough.... Lol. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Refined not defined. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Visiting my brother in Georgia. Also if anyone in metro Detroit wants to try a smoked wee heavy from Georgia that's unavailable in Michigan let me know. I dislike smoked beers and my brother got me a 4 of it. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

jasonmeekhof said:


> Visiting my brother in Georgia. Also if anyone in metro Detroit wants to try a smoked wee heavy from Georgia that's unavailable in Michigan let me know. I dislike smoked beers and my brother got me a 4 of it.



Red Brick?


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Red brick Mason series wee heavy. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

